# CPU-Last beschränken



## Passer (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

kann man unter Linux die Prozessorlast für bestimmte Programme/Prozesse auf einen festgelegten Wert legen, so dass bspw bei einer Umwandlung eines Videos mit FFMPEG trotzdem noch 30% für den restlichen Rechnerbetrieb übrig wären?

Alternativ bzw. ergänzend würde ich auch gerne wissen, wie man bestimmte Programme (bzw die aus bestimmten Programmen abgeleiteten Prozesse) die "lower priority" automatisch zuweisen kann.

MfG
Christoph


----------



## stain (14. Juni 2009)

Schau mal hier:
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/nice


----------

